# Shadowplay ist verschwunden



## msdd63 (29. November 2016)

Hi.

Ich habe heute den neuen Nvidia Treiber installiert und nun ist Shadowplay verschwunden. Das Symbol ist mehr da (siehe Screenshot), und auch im Spiel ist der Button nicht da. Auch wenn ich im Nvidia Ordner die Shadowplay.exe anklicke passiert nichts. Ich habe Experience auch schon de- und neue installiert. Auch das hilft nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2016)

Ich hab GFE seit Version3 nicht mehr installiert. Vielleicht wurde das Shadowplay von Nvidia entfernt.


----------



## Stueppi (29. November 2016)

Geh mal auf die Einstellungen und aktiviere "Nvidia Share" (ja, das heißt jetzt so, echt stark oder?...)


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nvidia Share gibt es nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. November 2016)

Shadowplay wird unter "Merkmale" mit dem Button "Teilen" aktiviert, aber der Button ist mit der aktuellsten GFE-Soft wohl momentan buggy bzw. dieser wird mir zur Zeit auch nicht angezeigt.
Alternativ drückst mal Alt+Z und aktivierst dort Shadowplay ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit: @DKK007*
Ganz sicher nicht ...


*edit²:*
Das Positive an der neuen Oberfläche seit GFE 3.XX ...Mit Alt+Z kann man ein Aufnehmen, Streams etc jederzeit aktivieren oder deaktivieren u. man muss die Optionen nicht wie vorher zuerst in seiner GFE-Soft aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren.
Das hat sich zu vorher gebessert, aber die Übersichtlichkeit & "Dau-Steuerung" hat sich verschlechtert.^^


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2016)

Ich werde es mal mit der Tastenkombination versuchen. Ich hoffe das funktioniert.


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2016)

Auch mit der Tastenkombination geht es nicht. Nvidia hat Shadowplay wohl entfernt. Meine Experience Version ist die 3.1.2.31 und der Treiber ist die 376.09.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. November 2016)

Ich hab die gleiche Experience-Soft (3.1.2.31) und bei mir ist das ebenfalls buggy bzw. der "Teilen-Button/Regler" wird nicht angezeigt. Ich vermute mal da es bei mir mit Alt+Z funktioniert ist, dass ich den Button mit der vorherigen Soft bereits aktiviert hatte & daher ich mit Alt+Z das Menü weiterhin aufrufen kann.
Da muss ein Fix her & keine Sorge, Shadowplay wird nicht entfernt ...


----------



## msdd63 (29. November 2016)

Hoffentlich wird das noch heute oder spätestens morgen gefixt damit meine Let´s Play weiter aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Stueppi (29. November 2016)

Benutz doch OBS Studio, ist eh viel besser, wenn du nicht die letzten minuten nachträglich aufnehmen willst. Den NVENC ist auch dabei (der Codec den Shadowplay benutzt).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Wär auch eine Alternative ...

@msdd63
Ich hab das aktuellste WHQL-Paket (376.09) gesaugt und habe beim Installieren "Neuinstallation angeklickt"....Funzt nun alles reibungslos und der "Teilen/Share-Button" ist auch wieder vorhanden u. Alt+Z (Menü für Shadowplay) lässt sich wie vorher auch abrufen bzw. anzeigen.
Probier es nochmal & Good Luck ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

@SuddenDeathStgt
Ich habe es wie du gemacht, habe mir den WHQL 376.09 geladen und neu installiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich werde es mal mit OBS Studio probieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Schade & nV hat langsam "die Treiberseuche" ...
OBS ist natürlich eine gute Alternative & wenn es mit dem Treiber weitere "Ungereimtheiten gibt", dann nutze vielleicht mal das Tool DDU (DisplayDriverUninstaller) ...


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Nvidia, habe seit vielen Jahren Nvidia Grafikkarten. Ich bin jetzt arg enttäuscht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Ich habe bzw. hatte seit mehreren Jahren ebenfalls keine Probs. Aktuell leider der "VRAM-Bug", kein Hochtakten @Last mit dem vorletzten WHQL & gestern die Experience-Geschichte. In Summe eigentlich noch vertretbar ...^^


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Ich habe nun das OBS Studio ausprobiert und habe das nächste Problem. Ich habe ein schwarzes Bild und kann in den Einstellungen keine Grafikkarte auswählen. Deshalb nutze ich Tools wie Shadowplay. Funktioniert normalerweise 1a.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Da muss ich leider passen & vielleicht kann Stueppi da was näheres sagen oder ein anderer User. Ich mag es auch bequem & nutze seit vielen Jahren bereits Shadowplay.^^
Wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann nutze das Tool DDU, denn das "putzt" wirklich ordentlich & installier Dir dann nochmals den aktuellsten WHQL ...


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mit dem Tool DDU den Treiber geext und neu installiert. Begrüßt werde ich damit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist noch von Teilen die Rede. Wenn ich Experience starte ist aber wieder nix mit teilen, Shadowplay oder Share fehlt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. November 2016)

Aber wenn AMD etwas mehr Power aus einem Slot zieht, brechen alle gleich in Panik aus


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

@plutoniumsulfat
Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Nix & er wollte es nur mal sagen bzw. loswerden und wenn man sich dadurch evtl. dann besser fühlt?^^
Das GFE  immer noch bei Dir buggy ist, obwohl Du DDU genutzt hast, ist kein gutes  Zeichen. Mit welchem Treiber hat denn Shadowplay bei Dir vorher noch  funktioniert? Testweise nutzt mal diesen Treiber bzw. nehm mal einen  älteren WHQL.
Auf alle Fälle erfüllst Du von der Hardware her sämtliche Voraussetungen um die Optionen auch nutzen zu können.


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Gestern bekam ich die Meldung das ein neuer Treiber verfügbar ist, Also habe ich wie immer das Update durchgeführt und seit dem ist Shadowplay weg.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Dann probier es mal mit dem WHQL 375.95 oder dem 375.70 & ignoriere die Updatemeldung, bis im Monat Dez. ein neuer Treiber erscheint. Führe dann eine Neuinstalltion (Haken setzen) durch oder Du lässt alternativ mit DDU nochmals "alles putzen" ....
-->NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Ich habe den 375.95 installiert. Jetzt ist Shadowplay wieder da. Danke für den Tipp, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen könen. Aber manchmal hat man ein Brett vorm Kopf.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Na also & wunderbar das es wieder FUNZT ...


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Ja!!!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. November 2016)

Dann poste mal bei Gelegenheit noch deinen Channel, damit ich mal die Shadowplay-Artwork-Movies sehen kann ...


----------



## msdd63 (30. November 2016)

Mein Channel: SiLENTKILLeR
 - YouTube


----------

